# Brachypelma albiceps sling enclosure questions



## aphono (Nov 18, 2017)

Picked up a B. albiceps tiny sling. It's around 1/4-ish.   Suspect I know the answers but wanted to try asking about it first.   

It came in this deli cup with extremely wet sub.   What's the substrate and is it overly wet for this species/size? How about the container size?

Suggest rehouse to smaller container with cocofiber kept slightly moist/water dish for typical terrestrial or no?


----------



## Devin B (Nov 18, 2017)

The best enclosure for a dling that small is a condiment cup like what you have.  The substrate shouldnt be soaking wet but damp.  I I do is dampen about 1/4-1/2 of the substrate and leave the rest dry.  If you have room for a small water dish then you can add one,  I usually didnt have a water dish small enough.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deeser (Nov 18, 2017)

agree.  And just to prepare you, as slings these are among the slowest growing I've ever seen, so that enclosure will last quite a while   Mine has gone from a 1/2" sling to 3/4" sling in 1 year, and I feed all my ts a multiple times per week.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## aphono (Nov 18, 2017)

Devin B said:


> The best enclosure for a dling that small is a condiment cup like what you have.  The substrate shouldnt be soaking wet but damp.  I I do is dampen about 1/4-1/2 of the substrate and leave the rest dry.  If you have room for a small water dish then you can add one,  I usually didnt have a water dish small enough.


Thanks and what I was thinking too, except the cup seemed too big.  Especially as it so far is a total pet sandgrain...  Is this species known as contenders for pet rock status? It does not move for a full day or two.

I was thinking a smaller container would make prey/water dish detection much easier for it for the above reason.. but if this size is fine then I'll just change the substrate to cocofiber.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## aphono (Nov 18, 2017)

Deeser said:


> agree.  And just to prepare you, as slings these are among the slowest growing I've ever seen, so that enclosure will last quite a while   Mine has gone from a 1/2" sling to 3/4" sling in 1 year, and I feed all my ts a multiple times per week.


Oh boy..  picked up two Euathlus red slings at same size earlier this year.. both have molted twice already.  Was prepared for glacial growth with those so that's okay I can handle it with this little one.   Thanks for the heads up to put it in a nicer looking condiment cup since I'll be looking at that for a good while also..


----------



## Devin B (Nov 18, 2017)

aphono said:


> Thanks and what I was thinking too, except the cup seemed too big.  Especially as it so far is a total pet sandgrain...  Is this species known as contenders for pet rock status? It does not move for a full day or two.
> 
> I was thinking a smaller container would make prey/water dish detection much easier for it for the above reason.. but if this size is fine then I'll just change the substrate to cocofiber.


You can downsize no problem its really up to you.  It will make it easier to keep track of ablnd if your thinking about changing substrate you might want to just do a rehouse to a smaller enclosure.  I don't know if your T is a pet rockor not, I've only had a B. Hamorii and B. Albopilosum.  Both of them seem to only move when feeding or at night.

I housed a T in a nacho cheese cup from taco bell until it grew out of it. They work well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aphono (Nov 18, 2017)

Devin B said:


> You can downsize no problem its really up to you.  It will make it easier to keep track of ablnd if your thinking about changing substrate you might want to just do a rehouse to a smaller enclosure.  I don't know if your T is a pet rockor not, I've only had a B. Hamorii and B. Albopilosum.  Both of them seem to only move when feeding or at night.
> 
> I housed a T in a nacho cheese cup from taco bell until it grew out of it. They work well.


Great, an excuse to eat out! I was thinking of something like that or those wider 'pill bottles', perhaps little travel/art supply jars  as those give a little better visibility while sitting on the bookcase. 

It's easily the most immobile of anything.  Only have two other Brachypelmas, both baumgartenis.  I never caught them moving around on their own besides at feeding time, only noted they had changed locations or positions.  This thing doesn't even move a leg from one day to the next.


----------



## Devin B (Nov 18, 2017)

aphono said:


> Great, an excuse to eat out! I was thinking of something like that or those wider 'pill bottles', perhaps little travel/art supply jars  as those give a little better visibility while sitting on the bookcase.
> 
> It's easily the most immobile of anything.  Only have two other Brachypelmas, both baumgartenis.  I never caught them moving around on their own besides at feeding time, only noted they had changed locations or positions.  This thing doesn't even move a leg from one day to the next.


If you just got it, it is probably just settling in still.  That would be my guess.


----------



## Jermzy (Jan 16, 2018)

Devin B said:


> You can downsize no problem its really up to you.  It will make it easier to keep track of ablnd if your thinking about changing substrate you might want to just do a rehouse to a smaller enclosure.  I don't know if your T is a pet rockor not, I've only had a B. Hamorii and B. Albopilosum.  Both of them seem to only move when feeding or at night.
> 
> I housed a T in a nacho cheese cup from taco bell until it grew out of it. They work well.


thats funny, i used a small sauce container from little ceasers for my red rump

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sadie11 (Jan 17, 2018)

My albiceps was a pet rock when I first got her/him in October. She was about 1/2" then. She molted 5 days after I got her, and twice since then. I'd say she's just a little over an inch DLS now. She started rearranging her enclosure in November and hasn't stopped since. She is very curious, and has to check everything out. Never stops exploring. Not skittish or defensive at all. Very entertaining! Awesome little T!

Haha! I just realized this thread was from November!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## aphono (Sep 4, 2018)

Update:   It seemed to do significantly better on DRY substrate with water dish.  Became much less of a pet sand grain, ate and molted fairly regularly & activity level increased a good bit. 

Hated having even a tiny spot of moist substrate- climbed walls every time, sometimes stress curled. Never did any of that when the substrate was dry. 

Based on this one I'd recommend dry with water dish.


----------

